
Choosing The Best CSS Framework: A Complete Guide  - vladocar
http://devsnippets.com/article/complete-guide-to-css-frameworks.html
======
koblas
Another survey article, with no conclusions or recommendations... No pros/cons
covered, somebody have a good _review_ rather than a survey?

~~~
smanek
Just go with Compass and be done with ;-) It admittedly makes deploys a little
more annoying though (particularly if you aren't already using Ruby).

~~~
regularfry
I just use Compass with a sample index.html to get the styles right, then punt
the generated CSS sideways into whatever project I'm working on. Makes things
nice and simple.

If I find a weird corner case where the style breaks, I add that to the
index.html as a test case and repeat.

------
sumeeta
> But it can also be a steep learning curve to figure out which framework you
> should use (or if you should use one at all) and then how to use it.

I was really looking forward to hear someone talk about this.

I'd like to know more about whether or not I should be using one at all. I've
found CSS frameworks useful for mockups or prototyping, but I'm concerned that
they're too heavy and general-purpose to use in production.

~~~
tjpick
That's what I've found too. The value of a css framework comes from showing
you a structured way to achieve certain things, eg grid based design, font
scaling. Once you know how to do that, you don't need the framework and it's
probably just as easy to write the css directly.

I've found the best way to use them is a starting point. By the time your site
goes live you've stripped out the rules you don't need and customised the
names of the classes etc so you can't see much of the original framework.

------
davepeck
Choosing seems even harder nowadays, what with SASS, LessCSS, CleverCSS, etc.

I've been using Compass, a set of SASS libraries that (among other things) re-
implements Blueprint. I love Compass; I like SASS a bit less (especially where
syntax is concerned.)

<http://wiki.github.com/chriseppstein/compass/>

~~~
nex3
Luckily for you, Sass 3 will have a new CSS-like syntax. You can even use it
right now if you want: <http://github.com/nex3/haml/commits/scss>. I believe
it works great with the Compass 0.10 prerelease.

------
markkoberlein
I've been using YUI Grids for a couple of years and it simplified my CSS. I
use it to "reset" all the default rules for the browsers so that things like
font sizes and spacing appears uniform between the browsers. Then I use it to
set up an initial grid layout for the base columns and rows of the site.

I moved from YUI to jQuery because I wanted to use a lighter framework, but
I've continued to use YUI CSS because it's still pretty tight.

However, I hope that YUI does look into add compatibility for HTML5 tags
because that is something that is lacking.

------
mambodog
If I'm doing a simple, non-CMS site I'll use custom Blueprint CSS generated by
Boks: <http://toki-woki.net/p/Boks/>.

~~~
timmaah
I like blueprint, but I always feel like I am getting into nested div hell as
you can't add padding to its grid. Either that or I am doing something wrong.

~~~
mhb
Pull or push don't do what you want?

------
hop
Help a noob - Are these helpful at all for building CMS based sites - like on
wordpress or shopify? Or are they mostly just for making standalone sites?

~~~
bwh2
I've used YUI Grids to build both Drupal and WordPress sites. It's pretty
straight forward and definitely easier than trying to customize an existing
CMS template/theme.

------
mkuhn
Everything on Grid Based Designs and the appropriate tools can be found here:
<http://www.fuelyourcreativity.com/grid-based-design-toolbox/>

------
huherto
Any recommendations to use with a GWT application?

~~~
pohl
I think the answer would depend more on the nature of your particular
application than whether or not you're using GWT. Was there anything about GWT
that leads you to suspect otherwise?

~~~
huherto
I cannot pin point what is different with GWT. May be I just need to try one
the css frameworks to see if I get a better insight.

